# Compaq Presario v5010 and Vista SP1 - mouse problem



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just a shot in the dark but you guys are so knowledgeable...

In anticipation of a new PC next month I upgraded my laptop to VistaSP1. The goal was to take a rarely-used computer and use it to figure out all the problems I'd have when I upgrade the main one. 

8 hours to do the upgrade. No kidding. 

After updating firmware on most of my network hardware, updating printer drivers and uninstalling unnecessary apps, it works almost perfectly. I had to turn off content indexing, it was draining the battery too fast. I also turned off Aero transparency because it seemed to be slowing things down. 

So here's the only bugaboo...

the system is experiencing random right-mouse-click events. In other words, I'll be doing my own thing, and it will be as if I pressed the right mouse button. I tried disabling the button in the mouse driver and also found a utility to disable the key that does the same thing. No difference (except I couldn't right click). 

HOWEVER, when I plug in the USB receiver for my Logitech wireless mouse, the problem goes away. I can use both mouse and touchpad with no problem. 

I updated to the latest touchpad drivers and the mouse is natively supported. 

I'm going to try uninstalling the mouse driver in device manager, and I'm going to try just putting a flash drive in the USB port in case it's just a random signal thing. 

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Have you installed the ALPS touchpad drivers, or are you using the Windows defaults?

Oops, sorry.
That's a Synaptics
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=499847&os=2093&lang=en


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm using the latest Synaptics drivers. If I remove them the touchpad goes dead (of course). I can't tell if the right-click problem is still there because the only way to do anything at that point is to use the mouse, which clears up the problem.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Windows should be able to run the touchpad without the Synaptics drivers.
The Synaptics drivers just add more control and options.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

When I uninstalled their software the pad stopped working. I didn't go so far as to uninstall it in device manager. Do you think that's a logical next step?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

I would remove it in device mangler and let it re-discover.
It should begin basic function with no yellow ? marks in device manager.

If you don't use the advanced function of the Synaptics drivers it should be OK to leave them off.... if MS drivers are working.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I will try that, thanks!


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

If it's not fixed after trying that, check device manager and look at the driver tab for the touchpad and the logitech mouse. Click on the driver details button. Is there anything in either of them besides hidclass/hidparse/hidusb?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, removing and deleting the driver, and allowing it to reinstall, has made a huge difference. The problem is only happening about once every two minutes instead of once every 10 seconds. I was fine before rebooting, and after reboot the only difference was SynTPEnh (the Synaptics Touchpad Enhancements) was running. If the problem persists I might try taking that out of the Run section of the registry and see if that helps. 

Thanks, guys!!


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

A better/easier way to monitor and edit those starups is to use the Autoruns utility from here.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow that is a great utility! I will try that. 

Well I think I've got things more or less buttoned up. Basically I am still seeing the problem within the first 2-3 minutes after cold start and 1-2 minutes after awake-from-hibernation. That's fair, there's a lot going on. I did disable both Logitech SetPoint and Synaptics TP Enhancements. I don't really need them day-to-day. 

I do like how the Vista version of MSConfig doesn't nag at you if you disable a startup item, like the XP version did. But I suspect I'll be using autoruns from now on.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, the neat thing about this utility is that nothing can hide from it.
MSCONFIG and similar leave out too much IMHO.

It's amazing how much faster a system can startup and run with all the useless junk turned off.


----------

